# Toughest Put In's



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

OK lets see who can beat this for the toughest put in. 



I have fished this section a couple of times and these guys have it down to a science. Last time I fished it they beat their record top to bottom in 12 1/2 minutes.



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kS..._contact_key=7fcfa4da2eeb34888f68f2b7ed53c97b


----------



## liltownhero (Mar 22, 2017)

Playback limit already hit for your video?

I didn't get to see it but the lower blue has a pretty gnarly put in. Unfortunately I don't have any video or pics of it. Its probably 100-150 foot slope that you either push your boat down or lower down with a rope


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

...nothing to see here move along. Fishing there sucks. 

The kids running shuttle on that are the local high school football players.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I don't know, it opens for me. 1200' slide down a volcanic trail.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

dsrtrat said:


> OK lets see who can beat this for the toughest put in.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kS..._contact_key=7fcfa4da2eeb34888f68f2b7ed53c97b


Bro! This is how you do it boys and girls! Brah! Fer sure man.



There are tougher kayak put-ins, some little more than goat trails, but kayaks are admittedly easier to carry down single track than a raft.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

dsrtrat said:


> OK lets see who can beat this for the toughest put in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Lord....well, it's IMPRESSIVE, but I have a feeling those boys didn't buy that raft with their own $$. That's probably a business expense that gets replaced as needed (annually?).


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

It would be really brutal if that was the takeout...


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

How about this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8x2PcmL4pg&fbclid=IwAR0G1_s1AzWFczJjEV8MKKf8k8UuGUqxa51yUUbJGiY3La77IveQZpslwxQ&app=desktop


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

grumper13 said:


> Good Lord....well, it's IMPRESSIVE, but I have a feeling those boys didn't buy that raft with their own $$. That's probably a business expense that gets replaced as needed (annually?).



The boat is owned by the lodge. They have a couple that they use on that section but they are slid down that trail most days during the season. The bottoms are coated with bed liner to help with abrasion. As mentioned they have a couple of high school students that assist the guide lowering the boat down.
The hike in isn't much fun either pretty much straight down on a foot trial.


----------



## liltownhero (Mar 22, 2017)

weird it works on my computer just not my phone, pretty gnarly put in for sure.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Probably the knarliest put in I know of is the Gunny Gorge one...if you don't use Mules.

Even getting to the trail head requires a high clearance 4x4 with low range (i'm sure a Subaru has made it...wouldn't want to be the one to try though). From there...its all on foot or by mule.

Back in the early 2000's I did that run with my colleagues at Wildwasser and we hauled it all down ourselves including a small raft and a bunch of kayaks. We had a trailer full of old warranty claim kayaks and ended up cutting the tops off to use as a sled to get stuff down to the river. I wanna say its a mile or so down a steep, rocky and narrow trail...and we all did 2 or 3 trips. Totally worth it though...its a great run that is basically the tail end of the Black Canyon of the Gunnison.

I'd recommend hiring the dude who will have his Mules bring your stuff down...hauling it yourself sucks.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Correct. That is way worse. We once hauled a 14ft raft down there with a frame. Brutal. Believe the mule guy is Larry Franks. Totally worth it.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

dsrtrat said:


> The boat is owned by the lodge. They have a couple that they use on that section but they are slid down that trail most days during the season. The bottoms are coated with bed liner to help with abrasion. As mentioned they have a couple of high school students that assist the guide lowering the boat down.
> The hike in isn't much fun either pretty much straight down on a foot trial.



Bedliner....hmmmm.....(wheelz turnin')


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

They used to haul wooden drift boats down the Upper Gnar Gnar in this video. My wife's grandfather has been fishing there since early '70's. I've been down 7-8 times usually on a 14-16' cat. Truck bed-liner on tubes. They belay the boat down the cliff section.
I've encountered multiple rattlesnakes on the hike down. Ski poles definitely make it easier. 

Bear Gulch on the Henry's Fork is also a no joke/steep AF put-in.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Forks of the Kern pretty brutal. 2mile single track down to the river. We made some wheeled contraptions to make it down. The brake down pretty small.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Brilliant.*



studytime said:


> Forks of the Kern pretty brutal. 2mile single track down to the river. We made some wheeled contraptions to make it down. The brake down pretty small.


Those will get the job accomplished, along with some sweat. Pretty cool.


----------



## Lipripper60 (Jul 1, 2018)

As Wack states we don't just have that steep put in on the Teton but the drop into the Henry's Fork Snake below Mesa Falls is a slide for life too. I have a heavy pvc tarp that I put under my drifter or raft when sliding it down to the river.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

old pics of upper Gnar Gnar


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Ill second forks of the kern, you kinda get used to it after your second time of the season but its still is a lot of work, but alot of great class V if you run the whole thing in a day. Ive ridden a rocket box dow 50% of it once, was as exciting as the rapids.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Studytime, at first glance...”that’s kinda cool”

Closer glance...frame side rails to make up the wheelbarrow....”oh,now that’s [email protected] brilliant!”

Cheers!


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks. Those wheelbarrows are pretty cheap at Home Depot. they have a solid tire so no flats. And the only tool you need is 1/2 crescent. You take the barrel part off and you are left with a perfect platform to strap onto. And the best part is the whole thing comes apart in pieces. Wheel, Axel handles etc. Just strap to your frame. or across a thwart and put other parts in bag. 

You can use oars to extend the handles too.


----------



## jkisraft (Jun 8, 2009)

Done Forks of the Kern and yes, it is tuff. More difficult in my opinion was the North Fork American Giant Gap. Long, steep and poison oak to deal with. Great run once you got there.


----------



## Elvez (Mar 29, 2005)

*Anyone been to the Lower Elk near Fernie, BC?*

It's not too long, and it's not _too_ bad with kayaks, but I'd just go drink at the bar instead of lowering a raft down that track.


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

liltownhero said:


> Playback limit already hit for your video?
> 
> I didn't get to see it but the lower blue has a pretty gnarly put in. Unfortunately I don't have any video or pics of it. Its probably 100-150 foot slope that you either push your boat down or lower down with a rope


I did the dumbest thing here in November 2019...

Drove a truck w/ boat in the trailer and dirt bike in the truck bed for the shuttle. We launched the boat down the snow covered hill and brought all the gear down. My buddy then took the truck and dirt bike to the take out and rode the dirt bike back. Well, the moment he pulled away I realized we left the life jackets, waders, and fishing reels in a tote on my driveway. Couldn't float. He got back an hour later, frozen. And I had to break it to him that he had to go and get the truck and bring it back. An hour later we had to figure out how to get the boat UP THE HILL. Thank got it was snowy, and thank god he's an arborist with tons of pullies and ropes. 

Pulled the boat up the hill, got it to the top, and the rope snapped and the boat fell back down the hill. Finally got it to the top, and got back to Denver 9hrs later without rowing or fishing. Fuck that day.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Probably the knarliest put in I know of is the Gunny Gorge one...if you don't use Mules.
> 
> Even getting to the trail head requires a high clearance 4x4 with low range (i'm sure a Subaru has made it...wouldn't want to be the one to try though). From there...its all on foot or by mule.
> 
> ...


A few years ago I backpacked into the upper canyon (imagine 2-3 miles upriver from where you guys went down Chukkar Trail) to fish the stonefly hatch. I was shocked to find two 12' (ish) rafts floating by. A group had packed boats down SOB trail. 3x as long and 8x as steep as Chukkar.

I can understand that it was during one of the most famous and elusive hatches in N America but damn.


----------



## cataraftbetty (Sep 27, 2010)

*Forks of the Kern*

Only problem with your wheeled contraption is you're entering a wilderness area (Golden Trout) and mechanical devices are not allowed. So don't get caught...
Put in for the Scott River in No Cal tops my list. You cross a high bridge that's 700 or 800 feet above river level and drop in on belay on river right immediately after the bridge. Boats did fine, but a few of the humans got launched trying to guide our boats down.....


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Worst drive to a put in I've ever made is the Bruneau. It takes several hours in 4 low. I've been stuck coming out of there twice in 4x4 with good off-road tires. Once when it was wet, I almost put my truck over the bank. After my last trip in, I came home and bought a truck with diff-lock. If you ever make the trip, try to get some one else to drive. If there has been recent rain or snow, don't go.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Pine said:


> Worst drive to a put in I've ever made is the Bruneau. It takes several hours in 4 low. I've been stuck coming out of there twice in 4x4 with good off-road tires. Once when it was wet, I almost put my truck over the bank. After my last trip in, I came home and bought a truck with diff-lock. If you ever make the trip, try to get some one else to drive. If there has been recent rain or snow, don't go.


Nah, you can go when it’s wet, you just need the right tool for the job.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Conundrum said:


> Nah, you can go when it’s wet, you just need the right tool for the job.


That corner by the old Jasper mine gets slick as hell when it's muddy.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I know. I've done it in snow, rain, mud, and sun. Might have even done it drinking beer a few times. I'm not downplaying that it's rowdy. My point was that I've heard many people say don't go if it's wet or muddy just like you did. I don't think it's an all or nothing if you and your vehicle are prepared for it.


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

The toughest I've done I'd say was the South Fork of the Flathead in Montana. IIRC, it was about a 20 mile hike in. You hike along Young's creek, and slightly before the confluence with Danaher Creek we had enough water to float the boats and put in.

Second toughest was probably the Chukar trail down to Gunny Gorge. Putting in a little further upstream is an even tougher hike. I don't remember the trail name, but one we hiked was steep enough there were sections with ropes strung up to hold onto as you hiked down. We weren't even carrying anything, and that was a tough hike.

Escalante creek in Utah has an easy put-in, but the hike out is a bitch.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

My nomination of Gunny Gorge/Chukar Trail was for rafts. Not easy, but not bad for kayaks and pack rafts.

I'll never do it... but the hike into Upper Cherry Creek sounds epic. 12-14 miles basically up and over a mountain and then you hit some classic Class V+ kayaking. Its usually a 2-3 day trip for most...but some guys (like Dane Jackson and his crew) have done it all in a day. I'm sure there are longer tougher hike ins...but that was my first thought for a brutal kayak shuttle/hike in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPpiob1G3_A


----------



## kokoroltd (Apr 12, 2015)

Truck lining! I was wondering how the bottoms can survive that. I have been on some "interesting" put ins like winching the boat off a bridge (take out like that too), but, that definitely takes the cake. This year, may go on a Montana river where we have to use mules/horses and go in 14 miles


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

The upper Noatak in Alaska required a 1 mile hike from a small lake over muskeg swamp and hummocky tundra to the river. After 3 carries over the course of a day and a half the clients were not happy. When we got to the take out location 140 miles later, the pilot had said was only 1/4 mile from the river that turned out to be at least a mile over the same type of terrain as the put in, the clients refused to do it so we waited on the river bank for the pilot. He was super pissed because that spot was not well suited for a river landing but he made it and all ended well. The upper Aniak was similar to the video posted by OP but not quite as far.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like our put in on the Hess river in the Yukon last summer. Flew into the headwaters with 1100# of gear and like you had to portage over 2 miles to get to the river. Once there didn't have enough water to float the raft much of the time so had a few hard days dragging and R2ing until we got to where we could put the oars on the raft. An epic trip. We have a couple of trips planned up there this summer but pack rafts only. Also one 1/2 mile portage on the Stewart but that one had a trail.


Video is of the trip.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=SevbPoFVfDE


----------



## Binge (Oct 14, 2003)

Zambezi, especially from the Zambia side. 500' cliffs from near the top of Victoria Falls, via homemade stick ladders tied together with twine and/or rusty nails. Only plus side was the local porters were fairly cheap, I think it was $5 to have them take your boat down or up.


----------

